# Does sex wear out your looks?



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Just curious really, I'm dating this lady and I noticed her skin's rather different compared to other ladies I've dated. It could be genetic or health or both sure, but could it also be related to her claim of having limited sex partners in her life?

I also noticed a similar phenomena with other women who remain unmarried/untouched with their skin being a lot softer and smoother then others, along with the cultural superstition that believes that sex ages you. 

Of course, as I mentioned before it could be genetic, or health-related, ex-wife for instance had many partners before me and her skin was always smooth. During our relationship and marriage I also haven't noticed any changes over the years, or that could be because I saw her everyday.

I also haven't aged as gracefully as I had hoped now at 30, with wrinkles, age-spots and what not. But is that because of sex or just because of stress? Makes me curious regardless, as to how much of this superstition is true.

Thoughts?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Dude, really?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

What? Man, i have only had one sexual partner and my skin is just average. I don't know if you got some sort of virgin fetish?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Tls, according to op's legend, you may have just been having a lot of sex with that one guy....... That'll do it, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Provided it's a known fact that sex wears your skin out, then mine ought to be in pristine shape!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

That's why I call it a superstition, and not a fact. And yes, apparently lots of sex, even with one partner simply ages you.

I'm not convinced, yet at the same time I can't help but notice key examples throughout my life where this superstitution proved true - as well as false in the case of ex-wife and others.

Perhaps it doesn't wear us out solely - dependant on other factors, but what if it does and we as humans just don't know it yet?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

So, I carry a little clicker when I'm crappie fishing to mAke sure I don't catch over the limit. Exactly what do most folks use to count their "skin-aging events"?????? Whittle a notch in the bedposts??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Could be stress related.

Healthy lives result in healthier bodies.

Less partners could indicate less mental and emotional stress.

My wife and I both have an unmistakable glow after good lovin.

We have also been with each other for 24 years in a relatively healthy relationship.

It is draining to have a lot of relationships. It takes a lot to give yourself to someone emotionally and sexually.

Maybe you are experiencing something along those lines.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ConanHub said:


> Could be stress related.
> 
> Healthy lives result in healthier bodies.
> 
> ...


That's what I'm thinking too, hence indirectly, the superstitution in my case, proves true.

I dunno =/
'Tis just a curious question, didn't mean to offend anyone


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I find sex matts my hair. I get more split ends during high periods of sex.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I've never heard of that superstition, and have never noticed any such effect.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Lay off the weed RD you're talking jibberish.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

:scratchhead:

Rather surprised no one has heard of this, I noticed it varies between different cultures too, some believe it's sex, others believe it's just the emotional wear and tear. Even though I have always thought it to be a silly superstition, since moving into the big city I recall several women who simply looked way too young for their age, like in their mid 40s and looking early 20s. That's a 20 year difference, and these women have had few partners, many of them due to professional life taking providence over their love lives (which counters the possibility of stress being the cause), many also never been married.

It's just an odd curiouscity I noticed, despite the fallacy of the superstitution. I can't be the only one to have noticed =/


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Certain types of S and M in play here? 

I'd say the sun is the biggest problem beside genetics. There are men and women I've seen that look like a couple of wallets I've had.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

How fast you age has nothing to do with sex and everything to do with lifestyle. Sun exposure, smoking, excessive alcohol consumption and genetics rule the way and how fast you age.

Mother Teresa never saw any action in her day0


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Things that age skin: aging, sunlight, smoking, heavy drinking. Nice skin is partly genetic, but is also maintained by avoiding the controllable factors that age skin, plus moisturizing.

Since sex improves health, I think it will have a positive, rather than negative effect.

True story: We go out often with another couple who are very good friends. She is amazed at how nice my wife's skin is, and tell any other women out with us to feel her arm to see for themselves (yes, it does get annoying and awkward sometimes! lol). And yes, it's nicer than most women of any age. My wife doesn't (and hasn't) tanned, avoiding sun damage; she doesn't smoke; she drinks lightly; and the key, she says, is that she slathers on good lotion after every shower. I claim it's the daily sex for the past 16 years.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Just curious really, I'm dating this lady and I noticed her skin's rather different compared to other ladies I've dated. It could be genetic or health or both sure, but could it also be related to her claim of having limited sex partners in her life?
> 
> Thoughts?


Good question! 

It is a proven scientific fact that women that maintain multiple partners throughout life, particularly mature women have much higher levels of testosterone in their systems compared to women with one partner and minimal activity. 

I imagine this testosterone is absorbed from the bodily fluids men deposit during lovemaking. 



> Signs and Symptoms
> Abnormally high testosterone levels in women can lead to a variety of symptoms. Most often, women with high testosterone levels develop male pattern* hair growth (hirsutism), especially on their faces* and chests. More rarely and over time, some women may experience virilization, which is increased muscle mass, redistribution of body fat, enlargement of the clitoris, deepening of the voice, *male pattern baldness,* acne, and/or increased perspiration. It is important to note that some women develop hirsutism without having a high testosterone level.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

badsanta said:


> Good question!
> 
> It is a proven scientific fact that women that maintain multiple partners throughout life, particularly mature women have much higher levels of testosterone in their systems compared to women with one partner and minimal activity.
> 
> I imagine this testosterone is absorbed from the bodily fluids men deposit during lovemaking.


So, how does that have to do with skin? 

Wouldn't it be more likely to come out as hair in unwanted places, attitude/aggressiveness, thickness of bones, and muscle mass?

Or maybe I fell for a subtle joke not too well told?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hmmm, first time I've heard of that, and not sure if testosterone is the cause of it either, like, it's not really just hairlessness but simply youthful appearance, like the 20/40 example I mentioned previously.

I just googled, nothing on it, only a few articles claiming that sex makes you actually younger, and opposing evidence in regards sex workers being reported to age faster then average women... so nothing solid (not to mention ex-wife was in the sex trade during her youth years before she met me - and she maintains smooth skin, though as I mentioned, I see her often, even nowadays as she remains a friend and mother of our child - so it's difficult to notice any changes even with old photos)

Kinda contradicts each other really, still I dunno


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, simple enough to explain. 

The Role of Testosterone for the Female Athlete | Breaking Muscle


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Google turns up plenty of stuff about sex being good for you:

10 Surprising Health Benefits of Sex

Why Sex Can Make You Look Younger... And Even Hotter



> Dr. Amy Wechsler, who takes a whole-body approach to dermatology, credits sex for its skin-healing abilities. "We're constantly damaging and repairing our skin, and you want to tip the scale more towards repair," said Dr. Wechsler.
> 
> She explained, "When you have sex, you're bathing the skin in anti-inflammatory molecules such as oxytocin and beta endorphins. *As we get older, we don't heal as often as we repair. But having sex can turn the clock back on that*."


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Hmmm, first time I've heard of that, and not sure if testosterone is the cause of it either, like, it's not really just hairlessness but simply youthful appearance, like the 20/40 example I mentioned previously.
> 
> I just googled, nothing on it, only a few articles claiming that sex makes you actually younger, and opposing evidence in regards sex workers being reported to age faster then average women... so nothing solid (not to mention ex-wife was in the sex trade during her youth years before she met me - and she maintains smooth skin, though as I mentioned, I see her often, even nowadays as she remains a friend and mother of our child - so it's difficult to notice any changes even with old photos)
> 
> Kinda contradicts each other really, still I dunno


Regular sex with one partner is more likely attributed to youthfulness as hormones exchanged remain moderate. At least for men this boosts hormones produced in the body that lower blood pressure and relieve stress. 

Regular sex with multiple partners creates a very "competitive" context in which hormones go into overdrive and the bodily fluids are exchanged in excess. This could also result in perpetuated teenage acne as the years progress as well.

*So when it comes to hormones think this:

• monogamous = contentment and moderate levels
• polygamous = competitive and heightened levels *

Badsanta


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Why Sex Can Make You Look Younger... And Even Hotter

Orgasms Are Good for Your Skin - Sex and Skincare


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> Rather surprised no one has heard of this, I noticed it varies between different cultures too, some believe it's sex, others believe it's just the emotional wear and tear. Even though I have always thought it to be a silly superstition, *since moving into the big city I recall several women who simply looked way too young for their age, like in their mid 40s and looking early 20s. That's a 20 year difference, and these women have had few partners, many of them due to professional life taking providence over their love lives (which counters the possibility of stress being the cause), many also never been married.
> *
> It's just an odd curiouscity I noticed, despite the fallacy of the superstitution. I can't be the only one to have noticed =/


The stress of a high powered career is nothing in comparison to the stress you men cause us >
Sorry guys. love you to pieces but yes you are odd and cause us stress.

Do these women have kids? Having children is similar to having men in your life, it is draining and it ages you.

Enjoy


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

^ LOL! Haha

We are horrible aren't we? 



badsanta said:


> Regular sex with one partner is more likely attributed to youthfulness as hormones exchanged remain moderate. At least for men this boosts hormones produced in the body that lower blood pressure and relieve stress.
> 
> Regular sex with multiple partners creates a very "competitive" context in which hormones go into overdrive and the bodily fluids are exchanged in excess. This could also result in perpetuated teenage acne as the years progress as well.
> 
> ...


Where did you get this from? I'm interested to read!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Where did you get this from? I'm interested to read!


One book I have been reading lately is the "Human Sexual Response" by Masters and Johnson. They did a great deal of clinical research and interviews on _aging males_ and _aging females._ It is actually rather sad what happens to women once their reproductive systems become starved of hormones. So this clinical research made a great deal of focus on the female sexual response of the female body as it ages. One observation was unique in that elderly women (60+ years) that maintained a very active lifestyle were actually able to significantly mitigate the deterioration of their ability to respond sexually while starved of hormones. A theory behind this is that perhaps they were able to absorb hormones from their partners or that an active lifestyle help their bodies to continue producing hormones for much longer than inactive women. 

It is also common knowledge that varying partners sends both the male and female reproductive systems/hormones into overdrive. 

While we are not the same as mice, here is what happens to lab rats:










With multiple partners the sexual response rate is maintains a very fast rate of climax.

Badsanta


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I just remembered. My husband's aunt is a former nun and she's pretty wrinkly.


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

If it does, it is SO worth it. Everything that feels/tastes great is bad for you.

Chocolate-whiskey-orgasm, anyone?


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

Oops, I meant *orange*, not orgasm.






(no I didn't) >


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

soccermom2three said:


> I just remembered. My husband's aunt is a former nun and she's pretty wrinkly.


Ha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

soccermom2three said:


> Why Sex Can Make You Look Younger... And Even Hotter
> 
> Orgasms Are Good for Your Skin - Sex and Skincare


You know if you search hard enough you even find websites that claim semen, when applied directly to your face, will work like the fountain of youth:

Extraordinary Things You Can Do With Sperm

Hmmmmm.... I wonder if the person that wrote that website was having trouble convincing his girlfriend/spouse that his sperm is NOT actually gross so that he could convince her to do all that fun stuff that happens in the movies! ...and hmmm, he managed to use a "medical" URL to make it seem more legit and authored it by a female name.

That stuff cracks me up when you really stop and think about it. "Here honey, let's put some testosterone directly on your face repeatedly and leave it there for a while, or better yet you could swallow it!"

Cheers,
Badsanta

PS: Look honey even Terry Crews watches this stuff but professionals say it is NOT an addiction! http://www.medicaldaily.com/terry-crews-porn-addiction-dirty-little-secret-375169


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

soccermom2three said:


> I just remembered. My husband's aunt is a *former* nun and she's pretty wrinkly.


...wait, so she STOPPED being a nun at some point?



> Yes, tragically many do. it is called being ( Released from Vows) and the ex-nun is then formally secularized. it amounts to an honorable discharge, they cannot rejoin any relilgious order, ...


----------



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

I have pretty good skin, all my partners have commented on this fact. I don't look my age, but I don't look 20 years younger, either. Never had any surgery, have not taken care of myself particularly and I don't use sunscreen. I think the chemicals in sunscreen are much worse than the sun itself. 

I know sex makes me look better. When we have morning sex I get more compliments on my looks that day. I feel the aura about me, I walk taller, my back is straighter and I am much nicer to others. I smile more, too.

My single friends and those married and not getting much, or not getting any at all, are much more wrinkled than I and have a poorer outlook on life in general, I think. I am very happy and it shows, people like being around me. Beauty comes from the inside and glows. I really do think it is from happiness, which comes from being in a loving relationship and having great sex. We live everyday fully and find joy in everything we do. 

Have no research to back up my statements, but as long as it works for us, I don't need any. ☺


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

I've noticed is this. My cousin whose been married twice, has two kids, and dated several guys long term in between, looks a lot older than her daughter who has just recently got married.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

badsanta said:


> ...wait, so she STOPPED being a nun at some point?


She was a nun at one of the California Missions. She fell in love with the groundskeeper, left the convent and they married. That was about 30 years ago. I think she had already been a nun for like 25 years. He died about 5 years ago. She is really a neat lady. She travels the world. Last year she went to Peru with my BIL and SIL. She also has an RV and travels around by herself with her dogs.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

ThePheonix said:


> I've noticed is this. My cousin whose been married twice, has two kids, and dated several guys long term in between,* looks a lot older than her daughter *who has just recently got married.



I should hope that a woman looks older than her daughter....... or else, poor daughter.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Think it does the opposite. If you are in a healthy relationship, sex can add to your health and looks.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

badsanta said:


> You know if you search hard enough you even find websites that claim semen, when applied directly to your face, will work like the fountain of youth:
> 
> Extraordinary Things You Can Do With Sperm
> 
> ...


NSFW! Liz Phair's H.W.C.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5_nvH2XYh4


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

soccermom2three said:


> NSFW! Liz Phair's H.W.C.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5_nvH2XYh4


OMG, I saw a Southpark cartoon where they made fun of the Jonas Brothers for doing this same beauty treatment live:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpCvZrh16MY

Skip to 7 minutes into the clip and get ready for the whole crowd to get some H.W.C !!!!!!!

Badsanta


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

I have nothing to really contribute, but this thread is quite hilarious.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> Rather surprised no one has heard of this, I noticed it varies between different cultures too, some believe it's sex, others believe it's just the emotional wear and tear. Even though I have always thought it to be a silly superstition, since moving into the big city I recall several women who simply looked way too young for their age, like in their mid 40s and looking early 20s. That's a 20 year difference, and these women have had few partners, many of them due to professional life taking providence over their love lives (which counters the possibility of stress being the cause), many also never been married.
> 
> It's just an odd curiouscity I noticed, despite the fallacy of the superstitution. I can't be the only one to have noticed =/


Since you admit this superstition, which I've never heard of, but perhaps it's just not an English thing, is a fallacy, your original question kind of seems like a moot point.

Just out of curiosity, what makes you think these mid-40s women (other than your GF" obviously), who you don't mention knowing very well, would dish to you the complete truth on their sex lives? I certainly wouldn't tell anyone other than a partner or very close girlfriend stuff like that. Just because they say they haven't had many partners, it doesn't mean it's true. Just because they haven't had many partners, it doesn't necessarily mean less sex - perhaps they've been going at it like rabbits with their significant others. Also, if they don't know you well, why would you assume you even know their real age? It seems like an odd thing to fixate on, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> That's why I call it a superstition, and not a fact. And yes, apparently lots of sex, even with one partner simply ages you.
> 
> I'm not convinced, yet at the same time I can't help but notice key examples throughout my life where this superstitution proved true - as well as false in the case of ex-wife and others.
> 
> Perhaps it doesn't wear us out solely - dependant on other factors, but what if it does and we as humans just don't know it yet?


All swans are white?
No they are not, I saw a black swan.

All women having too much sex have rough skin,
Not true, my ex wife had lots of sex but her skin was soft

I am confused!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ey? Im as confused as u r lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

soccermom2three said:


> I just remembered. My husband's aunt is a former nun and she's pretty wrinkly.


I don't think it wears out your looks by for guys I am told it shrinks the penis over time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> I find sex matts my hair. I get more split ends during high periods of sex.


I just love how witty some people are! I can't stop laughing!


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't think it's the sex with many partners that can make women with high partner counts to look older. It's usually the lifestyle that these woman lead. Numbing the emotional hurt that comes from allowing yourself to play free prostitute, leads to excessive drinking and partying.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Well, one thing is for sure! Sex does wear out your furniture, so be prepared to fix some broken bed frames and slats!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Well here is at least one instance where it can mess you up like a wrecking ball!


----------

